# Welche Kühlflüssigkeit



## Noel1987 (12. Januar 2022)

Moin liebes Corsair Team 

Ich baue gerade meinen PC um (Mal wieder) 😁

Als pumpe kommt eure XD5 zum Einsatz 

Ich würde gerne orange Flüssigkeit befüllen nur die Frage ist welche empfiehlt ihr 

Ich würde gerne ein kräftiges orange haben aber nicht um jeden Preis, sprich die Komponenten sollen schon lange halten 

Gruß Noel


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Januar 2022)

Wenn du unbedingt orange "Plörre" brauchst dann wohl nur -> Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Orange 1000ml


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (1. Februar 2022)

Hi @Noel1987,

Anbei eine Liste für Kühlflüssigkeit. 

Produkte der CORSAIR Hydro X Series sind mit folgenden Kühlflüssigkeiten kompatibel:

Marke der KühlflüssigkeitModell der KühlflüssigkeitEmpfehlungCORSAIRXL5 Performance-KühlflüssigkeitBevorzugtCORSAIRXL8 Performance-KühlflüssigkeitBevorzugtAquacomputerDouble Protect UltraKompatibelCoolaboratoryLiquid Coolant ProKompatibelEKCryofuelKompatibelJingwayIceland XKompatibelKoolanceLIQ-702KompatibelLiquid.CoolCFX OpaqueKompatibelMayhemsIDCKompatibelMayhemsPastelKompatibelMayhemsX1KompatibelMayhemsXT-1 NukeKompatibelMayhemsXT-1KompatibelNanoxiaCooling Fluid ProKompatibelNanoxiaCooling Fluid Pro OpaqueKompatibelPrimochillTRUE.KompatibelThermaltakeC1000KompatibelXSPCEC6KompatibelXSPCECXKompatibelAlphacoolEiswasserNicht kompatibelAlphacoolEiswasser PastelNicht kompatibelAlphacoolCape Kelvin Catcher (CKC)Nicht kompatibelAquatuningAT-ProtectNicht kompatibelEKCryofuel SolidNicht kompatibelEKCryofuel Mystic FogNicht kompatibelJingwayGalaxyNicht kompatibelMayhemsSFX AuroraNicht kompatibelPhobyaZuperZero XtremeNicht kompatibelPrimochillLiquid UtopiaNicht kompatibelPrimochillVUENicht kompatibelSwiftechHydrXNicht kompatibelThermaltakeC1000 OpaqueNicht kompatibelThermaltakeCoolant 1000Nicht kompatibelXSPCEC6 PastelNicht kompatibelUFO TechnologiesCryo-ChillzNicht kompatibel


Grüße Marcus


----------

